

How Trello Onboards New Users - dodger
http://www.useronboard.com/how-trello-onboards-new-users/

======
ebroadwater
nicely done overview. I like the "nitpick" items, good way to point out spots
for improvement without seeming high and mighty. overall a great way to glom
great ideas.

